# APPLYING FOR A different visa whilst a different one is under appeal



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

Hi guys

My CSV appeal was rejected as they stated "i had no written confirmation from my professional body". However Directive 22 clearly states that i only need a certificate , which i had added on the appeal and first successful CSV appeal.

My question is can i go to Zimbabwe and do my study visa whilst my critical skills visa is under appeal .


----------



## Dread Pirate Roberts (Jul 10, 2018)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My CSV appeal was rejected as they stated "i had no written confirmation from my professional body". However Directive 22 clearly states that i only need a certificate , which i had added on the appeal and first successful CSV appeal.
> 
> My question is can i go to Zimbabwe and do my study visa whilst my critical skills visa is under appeal .


Good day,

As far as we have seen, HA is not consistent, looks like they have their own requirements that we are not ware of sometimes. But soldiering on is what will give us victory.

Yes you can apply for a study permit whilst you are appealing your Critical Skills Visa. 

Why should you go back to Zim? Did your current TRV expire?

If it dint expire then you can apply for your study whilst you are still within SA.


----------



## khoulibaly27 (Feb 3, 2019)

They definitely shift goalposts, yes my TRV expired and i had got 90 days expiring 1st of April. Thanks


----------



## explorer1 (Dec 1, 2013)

khoulibaly27 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> My CSV appeal was rejected as they stated "i had no written confirmation from my professional body". However Directive 22 clearly states that i only need a certificate , which i had added on the appeal and first successful CSV appeal.
> 
> My question is can i go to Zimbabwe and do my study visa whilst my critical skills visa is under appeal .



Remember that in Zim they have a tendency of holding on to passports while VISA application is being processed.

In the past DHA always insisted on having to wait for an outcome before accepting further submissions, which in a certain sense is logical.

Lets say your appeal is successful but you have just submitted a new study visa application application and your passport is still withheld at VFS/DHA, what will you do?

Appeals generally take longer than new applications, but my advise is just wait for an outcome before proceeding, keep calling and escallating your matter to the relevant DHA department.


----------

